# Same lube for chain and cables?



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was wondering if it's okay to use the chain lube on the brake and shifter cable?

I was planning on buying White Lightning Chain Lubricant 32oz as a do-it-all lube for everything on my bikes.

Thanks!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The simple answer is no

For cables, you shouldn't use lube at all since it attracts dirt. However if you must, a dry wax based lube like White Lightning will attract the least amount of dirt.

For chains you should use a lubricant that can actually continuously lubricate moving parts. Being wax is a solid, it cannot do this and simply wears off. Most wax lubricants need to be reapplied very often (10-15 miles) and wash off easily. Some simply use more wax (Squirt) to last longer. The best chain lube is a wet lubricant, such as Chain L, Finish Line Wet, Pedros ChainJ, Ernesto Lube, or Bar and Chain Oil. An no, you should not use this on cables.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> I was wondering if it's okay to use the chain lube on the brake and shifter cable?


Generally, I find no benefit to lubing my cables. If they are gritty enough fro me to think about lubing, I just replace them. I run stainless-steel inner cables with Jagwire's L3 lined outer cables. The liner and stainless wire provide all the slipperiness that I need.

Being a pragmatic person though, sometimes I will shoot in some lube as a quick fix. I use the following product, but any similar, lightweight oil would probably work just as well:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CM400B19-Pro+Gold+Prolink+Cable+Luber.aspx

I'll note though, that the Shimano cables that came with my Shimano bar-end shifters were filled with grease. Shimano seems to fall into the "fill cables with grease" camp. Clearly there is not universal agreement on the question of whether to lube one's cables.



> I was planning on buying White Lightning Chain Lubricant 32oz as a do-it-all lube for everything on my bikes.


I wouldn't use wax as a do-it-all lube. I'm just not convinced it would work for all applications.

FWIW, I have grown to like wet lubes for my chain. The thicker, the better. I've been using Chain-L for over a year now. Wet lubes hold up well in the rain. I don't need to relube each ride. My chain does not abruptly degrade to dry and sqeaky as will happen when wax lubes suddenly run out.

BTW, there is not universal agreement on chain lubes either. Just try a few different types. See what works for you. Then move on and don't obsess overly much. No matter what you do, chains always get dirty. There is no avoiding that unless you just hang your bike on the wall as a decoration.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i always lube my cables, but that means I have to lube them fairly often. I use Triflow or a wasy lubricant if I can find some. if they get gritty, I will yank the cables out and blast them with compressed air. I run full-length housing to my rear mechanical disc brake so there are fewer openings to allow dirt in. I also use an Odyssey linear cable housing because it compresses a lot less than a regular brake housing, so there's not much "moosh" in the system.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I just grease my cables, as seen here (about a quarter of the way down). I use Park grease, and am sure to use just a tiny dab, then wipe with lint free cloth.

With that little amount used and wiped, it doesn't attract dirt.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I use the very heavy versions of Pedros or Finish Line on my chain as I ride in quite wet areas. It's thick, doesn't wash off(easily) and repels water. Good enough I guess as I have never had any sort of "Chain bunching" or sqeaks. Still on the original chain after a lot of beating last year and now.

For cables I don't see why a squirt of light oil won't be good... Nothing heavy though.

I also spray Silicon on my frame to repel water and such... Probably a big mistake, but it makes sense to me... It doesn't ruin the paint, mud slips right off and it makes it shiny lol.

Just make sure it doesn't screw up your paint....don't get it on the seat either...or grips.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Lube is a very debatable subject, there is a recent thread about it in the general forum. Some swear by wet stuff some by wax. It can depend on what conditions you are in and your own personal preference. 

I know Shimano has grease in its housing already, probably not that much. If I was going to grease the cables I'd put a little dab on the housing and then slide the cable in (that's what she said).


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Wax or Wet? One of the great debates in mtb. Everyone has a preference. Wax lube doesn't collect dirt, but doesn't last as long, especially in wet conditions. Wet lube lasts longer, but is a dirt magnet. Me, I use one or the other, depending on conditions.

But here's the thing: it doesn't much matter which one you use. What really matters is that you use _one of them_ regularly. Your chain will love you back by being quiet and reliable.

As for lubing your cables? Again, it likely doesn't matter. Try it. If you like the result, keep doing it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Modern, high quality cables should not be lubricated. They work better with out, and lubricant will only attract dirt and introduce friction (if using something viscous). It's the old school cables (uncoated, unlined, or not flat ground) which still require lube to work properly.


----------

